# Are These Beans Safe?



## vagriller (Jul 12, 2010)

I boiled some dry black beans last night with chicken broth (from buillion) and some spices like cumin, garlic powder, etc. Then I took it off the heat and forgot about it till this morning. I then put it in the fridge. Is it safe to use the beans?


----------



## GB (Jul 12, 2010)

You are going to get some people saying yes and some saying no. I will just say that the FDA would tell you that leaving a food like that in the danger zone (40-140 degrees F) for more than a few hours is a recipe for food poisoning. That does not mean you will definitely get sick, but your chances are increased. 

If it were my food, I would toss it. Beans are cheap. Hospitalizations are not.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 12, 2010)

I agree.  Especially since the beans are not an acidic environment that would help retard contamination.

Toss 'em.


----------



## vagriller (Jul 12, 2010)

Ok, thanks!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 12, 2010)

While I agree technically with what GB & AndyM are telling you, I've done the same thing several times with absolutely no problems. Especially since the finished dish had me reheating those beans to way over the boiling point for a decent amount of time.

Again - I'm not telling you to do what I did. Just telling you my personal experience.  If it were me, I'd still use the beans.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Jul 12, 2010)

BreezyCooking said:


> While I agree technically with what GB & AndyM are telling you, I've done the same thing several times with absolutely no problems. Especially since the finished dish had me reheating those beans to way over the boiling point for a decent amount of time.
> 
> Again - I'm not telling you to do what I did. Just telling you my personal experience.  If it were me, I'd still use the beans.


I agree, most of the time I leave beans overnight to cool. I don't put boiling dishes in the fridge.


----------



## GB (Jul 12, 2010)

In my younger years I used to drive without a seatbelt all the time. I never got into an accident and never has a problem being sans belt. Now though, you would never catch me without a belt on. It is that one time you don't wear it that you will be very sorry you did not. The chances of you getting sick from those beans might not be high, but if you do roll the dice and lose the loss could be severe up to and including death.


----------



## bethzaring (Jul 12, 2010)

BreezyCooking said:


> While I agree technically with what GB & AndyM are telling you, I've done the same thing several times with absolutely no problems. Especially since the finished dish had me reheating those beans to *way over the boiling point* for a decent amount of time.
> 
> Again - I'm not telling you to do what I did. Just telling you my personal experience. If it were me, I'd still use the beans.


 

LOL, way over the boiling point....?


----------

